# Obama speech Tuesday night



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

President Obama will be speaking on Tuesday night. It is not known yet at what time it will happen, but if it is at 9 PM Eastern, it could throw a major monkey wrench into NBC's and Fox's schedules, as NBC has a live episode of _America's Got Talent_ scheduled (and they can't fit 12 acts into either the hour before a 9:00 speech or the 90 minutes after it), and Fox has the _So You Think You Can Dance?_ finale.

It's not so bad if the speech is at 8:00; Fox can squeeze the SYTYCD finale into 90 minutes if necessary, and NBC can extend AGT out to 10:30. Note that a shortened SYTYCD episode would affect the west as well.

There is also the possibility that Fox will not air the speech, but will air a graphic saying that the speech is on Fox News.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Thanks to digital, it's possible to do both. NBC can air the speech on channel 4.2 (New York WNBC) while AGT can be on its usual 4.1. Or the other way around. I remember this was done last year with an episode of AGT on channel 4.2. I think there was some sporting event on 4.1. The question is, if you don't have an antenna does your cable provider carry the channel? FIOS and Comcast, at least in NJ, have both NBC channels. Don't know about FOX.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Since AGT is aired Live, I'm not sure what they can do if it starts at 9 PM. 

The White House might take that into account. It's been said the only reason Obama's speech isn't tonight is because he doesn't want to interrupt, Monday Night Football.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Yea I'm sure that when contemplating making a case for war to the American people, that the White House was considering the inconvenience they would inflict on AGT.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yea I'm sure that when contemplating making a case for war to the American people, that the White House was considering the inconvenience they would inflict on AGT.


Yeah, Obama needs to keep his priorities straight.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The White House apparently announced that the speech will start at 9 PM Eastern and run for about 15 minutes. NBC has announced that _America's Got Talent_ will air in its entirety in the Eastern and Central time zones when the speech ends (and in its normal 9 Pacific, 8 Mountain time slot in the west).

Still no word from Fox.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

morac said:


> Since AGT is aired Live, I'm not sure what they can do if it starts at 9 PM.
> 
> The White House might take that into account. _It's been said the only reason Obama's speech isn't tonight is because he doesn't want to interrupt, Monday Night Football._


Or maybe they forsaw the Zimmerman story breaking this afternoon and didn't want to compete.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> The White House apparently announced that the speech will start at 9 PM Eastern and run for about 15 minutes. NBC has announced that _America's Got Talent_ will air in its entirety in the Eastern and Central time zones when the speech ends (and in its normal 9 Pacific, 8 Mountain time slot in the west).
> 
> Still no word from Fox.


Local FOX posted on facebook today that they will show the dancing show in its entirety after the address.

CBS has also made the decision to slide everything after the address, this will even affect the Mountain Time Zone.

phox


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The "national" plan on Fox is, _So You Think You Can Dance?_ will start at 8:00 Eastern, then take a break when the speech begins, then return once it ends and run for another hour (so it won't end 20 minutes early in the Pacific time zone). In the Mountain time zone, the speech begins at 7, and the show begins (and runs for two full hours) once the speech ends.

Note for those of us in the Pacific time zone: the Eastern time zone schedule currently says the episode will end at 10:30, which would mean it would run 2 hours, 10 minutes with the speech removed. You might want to consider padding the show by 30 minutes if you are recording it, just to be sure.


----------

